# hai from GA. pagans, An-Coms, musicians, and greenhorn woodsfolk here. come say hi.



## black (Mar 22, 2017)

hello all. i'm randi. i'm 24, an Esetrother, long time libertarian socialist, and beginner outdoorsman. me and my wife are just starting our dive into squatting and leaving behind suburban life. we are currently both gathering resources/tools and educating ourselves on the necessary skills/general wisdom that comes with the lifestyle. some background info about me: i grew up in the backwoods south of Augusta, GA in Waynesboro and was raised on hunting, fishing, and general campground redneckery, as well as a good 10 years of my 24 being in a comfortable, straight-down-the-middle class suburban home. before that it was a trailer eating bologna for every meal playing with sticks for fun. my blood family are super typical white southerners. other than the call of the wild, i'm the exact opposite in every way. spent a few good years involved in augustas local music scene, namely playing in hardcore punk bands and doing drugs and being an idiot. i met my wife while couch-surfing at a friends house and the rest is history. feel free to say hi and talk to us. also if your interested in possibly wilderness squattin with us when we move to WA hit us up. i hope that we can contribute and participate in this community in a positive way and have something to offer yall folks. good day comrades.


----------



## freegander (Mar 22, 2017)

black said:


> libertarian socialist



...say what?


----------



## syrinyx (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm the wife!!! Hi! My name is Emma!


----------



## black (Mar 22, 2017)

freegander said:


> ...say what?


 aka anarchy-communism. A political ideology inspired in large part by Peter Kropotkin.


----------



## black (Mar 22, 2017)

Anarcho-communism*


----------



## todd (Mar 22, 2017)

hi and welcome. gotta love redneckery


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 22, 2017)

freegander said:


> ...say what?



Libertarian socialist is what they called anarchists before anarchism was a widely used term


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 22, 2017)

@black id be very interested to stop by and help you guys set up the space. Keep us updated!


----------



## black (Mar 22, 2017)

yeah in most of the world libertarian is still synonymous with anarchist. American Libertarianism pretty much started the trend of "small government" being associated with libertarianism as opposed to "no government"


----------



## beersalt (Mar 22, 2017)

Sweet intro, yo!
I'm excited for the both of you to experience houselessness. It's one hell of a time.
I had a similar upbringing when it came to wilderness experience~ playin' around In a
Rural, mountainess 100 acres in Utah every so often from about 4-9 years of age. Eatin' MRE's, identifying wild edibles, and trying not to freeze at night in the trailer during the cold months.. Them survival tactics have helped a lot. And luckily, they became implemented in my life ever since.
So with that experience, what you're trying to achieve in Washington should work out pretty well.  Having a sense of any kind of direction when it comes to skill, or literal direction- which it seems you have both, really gets things fuckin' movin'. Vision, man. And drive. 
Good luck to the both of you* I'd love to stop though and camp with y'all. Maybe play some punk music in tha woods er somethin'

Welcome!


----------



## syrinyx (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the well wishes everybody! We actually both have been homeless before for various reasons and in various places. No doubt we'll be trying to find comrades for sing-alongs. Oly seems like a nice soft landing in the area (I've lived there before for a bit actually) and am also wondering about WOOFF opportunities in the area to build some skills and get fed and housed for a bit. Doesn't seem to be too much info about WOOFFing on STP which surprises me.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 22, 2017)

syrinyx said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everybody! We actually both have been homeless before for various reasons and in various places. No doubt we'll be trying to find comrades for sing-alongs. Oly seems like a nice soft landing in the area (I've lived there before for a bit actually) and am also wondering about WOOFF opportunities in the area to build some skills and get fed and housed for a bit. Doesn't seem to be too much info about WOOFFing on STP which surprises me.



Actually I agree, I'm surprised by the lack of info on WOOFFing as well


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 22, 2017)

music scene in augusta eh? We might have met in passing at some point lol.


syrinyx said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everybody! We actually both have been homeless before for various reasons and in various places. No doubt we'll be trying to find comrades for sing-alongs. Oly seems like a nice soft landing in the area (I've lived there before for a bit actually) and am also wondering about WOOFF opportunities in the area to build some skills and get fed and housed for a bit. Doesn't seem to be too much info about WOOFFing on STP which surprises me.



Check out Helpx.net as well. I found out about it like two days ago and I'm already on my way to working on some farms. EDIT its 30 bucks to get started actually using it but that gets you premium for two years and it seems to already be paying off for me.


----------



## syrinyx (Mar 22, 2017)

CelticWanderer said:


> already on my way to working on some farms


Hell yeah! Might be well worth the investment then. Where will you be at? Is it going to be a work for food and housing situation or will you get paid?


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 22, 2017)

syrinyx said:


> Hell yeah! Might be well worth the investment then. Where will you be at? Is it going to be a work for food and housing situation or will you get paid?


uhh Greenville SC? like 70 miles from here and yea three meals a day and a place to sleep. I think I saw one where they paid 100 a week but you had to have good carpentry skills.


----------



## freegander (Mar 22, 2017)

black said:


> aka anarchy-communism. A political ideology inspired in large part by Peter Kropotkin.



that makes sense! i was confused because all the libertarians i know are assholes. 

welcome!


----------



## black (Mar 22, 2017)

syrinyx said:


> I'm the wife!!! Hi! My name is Emma!


everybody this is my beautiful, wonderful wife this is her introduction as well so give her some cheers!


----------



## Tude (Mar 22, 2017)

Welcome to the the both of you to STP!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Actually I agree, I'm surprised by the lack of info on WOOFFing as well



there was some threads a while back about woofing and it seemed alot of us had similar negative experiences. if yer looking into woofing ide highly consider asking around for some word of mouth from particular places where you can get good info, its pretty easy for folks to make a write up about their farm then fuck people over when they actually show up to help out (people expected to work much more then they initially signed up for for the same living arrangement/not being paid at all or on time/certain restrictions that were not made clear up front like different treatment for women etc etc). which is a huge bummer but like most shit its good to have info as close to home as possible, so just be sure to look into the farms before signing up for anything because there are some lousey folks out there who make the rest of em look bad by not holding up their end of the bargain. i love the idea of woofing, i think its great but its a shame some folks are just crooks.


----------



## syrinyx (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh I have no doubt there's massive potential for abuse of the system. I've read a ton of horror stories. I would never show up and commit to work anywhere without actually hearing from folks that had been there before. Fuck a 40+ hour work week for no pay and two PB&Js. I ain't anybody's bitch. Lmao.


----------



## freegander (Mar 22, 2017)

when are y'all heading up to WA?


----------



## deleted user (Mar 23, 2017)

So, whenever you two decide to head to WA, how are you planning on making it there? If you're hitting the rails or roads on foot, let me know; I'd love to potentially tag along.


----------



## black (Mar 23, 2017)

We have an Izuzu Rodeo. We're gonna drive. We don't have a date set in stone but the plan is for me to save the next few checks from my job, buy everything on our supply list, have another check or so ready for food and gas to make the drive, and that's it


----------



## deleted user (Mar 23, 2017)

black said:


> We have an Izuzu Rodeo. We're gonna drive. We don't have a date set in stone but the plan is for me to save the next few checks from my job, buy everything on our supply list, have another check or so ready for food and gas to make the drive, and that's it



Ah, okay. Nevermind, then. Maybe I'll see you in WA? That's my final destination, too.


----------

